# Going For Batterys and Wiring,Need Help.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I found the place for batterys, hubby who didn't want any solar is now wanting 6 Trojan T105s. We will exchange the golf cart 13 yr. old trojans for core charge.

Wiring that came with the Grape Kit. The wires for teh kit limit the distance between the batery bank and the solar panels. I don't want the batery bank right under the panles. We plan to put the panels on leanto roof after we reinforce the roof more . But the drop alone is more than the wires for the kit.

4- solar 10 awg solar FV cable.

8- PV 1F 1x6.omm solar panel wires.

2-4AWG battery

2 connectors, 1x6.0mm.

And a couple other kinds of wires.

Here is the kit.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This weather report sped me up. So its time to get ready before the storms possibly hit us.

This guy is the best weatherman there is now,IMO. He reports on storms etc.

If anyone can put up picture I'd appreciate it. I forgot how to past it and don't want to learn with all this other stuff in my head.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We had lots of lightening a couple days ago and soem severe thunder booms. So I'll ned to check out some fast actign fuses or 100% duty cycle breakers or solar lightening arrestor surge protecter. 

Florida is the worst in nation for lightening. When the all the hurricanes came years we had no power for 2 weeks, no gas stations or grocery stores much either. We left for north Georgia where family is. It was an interesting trip with 2 cats, 3 large dogs, 4 ducks, 10 chickens in cages, good thing we had our 15 passenger van. 

We covered the cages so the ducks and chiuckens slept all the way. Cats not too happy. Dogs loved to travel.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for all the mistakes, I was about to leave when I posted this thread. We got the batterys and 7 cables with chrimped ends there too. Chrimped 3 times on both ends. 

Anyway guess I'll check around for some help with wiring. Thanks again for all the past help yall did give.


----------

